# Egg laid outside of nest. Help!



## Iveman99 (Dec 30, 2013)

Instead of laying her egg in the bowl I gave her she laid it on the floor of her nest box on top of some straw. Should I move the egg into the bowl or leave it as is? I'd like for her to lay her other egg in the bowl. Also is it bad to handle the eggs? Will she reject them? How long can the eggs hold out without the hen sitting on them?


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

if she is not sitting on the egg remove it take it inside the house, take the straws put it in the bowl see if she lays the other egg in the bowl then replace the other egg in the bowl, if she lays outside again just let it be do the same with the other egg, it will hold for a few days just turn the egg around a couple of times a day. good luck.


----------



## Iveman99 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I would just take out the bowl and put in more straw, some birds just don't like having a bowl.
Dave


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> I would just take out the bowl and put in more straw, some birds just don't like having a bowl.
> Dave


I agree, this has been my experience as well. If she doesn't like the bowl take it out put a little straw in it's place.
Is this her first set of eggs?
Did the cock bird build the straw nest?
Keep us posted so we can all learn from your experience with this situation.


----------



## Iveman99 (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't know if its her first eggs, I bought her from someone, but he did not build the nest that is for sure. I moved the egg into the bowl and she wouldn't sit on it, then back to where she laid it and she still didn't sit on it so I brought it inside and will sneak it under her when she lays #2


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Iveman99; said:


> Instead of laying her egg in the bowl I gave her she laid it on the floor of her nest box on top of some straw. Should I move the egg into the bowl or leave it as is? I'd like for her to lay her other egg in the bowl. Also is it bad to handle the eggs? Will she reject them? How long can the eggs hold out without the hen sitting on them?


Its cock who selects the nesting site/corner/place and hen takes it as the site where the eggs are to be laid. So you may place the bowl where the first egg was laid and place the egg in it. If you have a fake egg then you may use it as substitute. Its the site/place/corner that matters the most. If your hen is sitting at the same place where she laid the first egg then she will lay the second one right there. She may accept bowl if placed at the same spot or let the straw be the nest deep in the centre and high at periphery so that eggs don't roll out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> I would just take out the bowl and put in more straw, some birds just don't like having a bowl.
> Dave



This is what you need to do. Why does it have to be in the bowl? Many birds don't like bowls. Just add more straw to make a little nest. 

They don't usually sit on them untill the second egg is layed. But taking it without replacing it with a fake egg is going to upset her. If you have pigeons then you need to get fake eggs. You will at times, need them. The only reason why you might want to keep it inside till she has the 2nd one is that it is cold out now and it could freeze. Otherwise, there would be no reason to remove it.

I just noticed that you live in Fla. I would just leave the egg where it is. It isn't all that cold where you are. Moving it to the bowl is very likely to make them abandon it. Just leave it alone. Put the egg back. Do not put it in the bowl. Remove the bowl, as she obviously doesn't want to use it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Its cock who selects the nesting site/corner/place and hen takes it as the site where the eggs are to be laid. So you may place the bowl where the first egg was laid and place the egg in it. If you have a fake egg then you may use it as substitute. Its the site/place/corner that matters the most. If your hen is sitting at the same place where she laid the first egg then she will lay the second one right there. She may accept bowl if placed at the same spot or let the straw be the nest deep in the centre and high at periphery so that eggs don't roll out.



Well the cock doesn't tell her whether to use the bowl or not. Just the box to use.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I didn't say cock selects the bowl but nesting spot or the corner of the box. Hens lay in that corner at which they both coo for days before laying. If one provides nesting materials outside the box then the nesting spot can be clearly seen as the pair builds nest there


----------



## Iveman99 (Dec 30, 2013)

The female never laid a second egg and now they won't even hang out near the nest box or each other :/


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Iveman99 said:


> The female never laid a second egg and now they won't even hang out near the nest box or each other :/


First thing that need to be known is that if they are actually an opposite sex pair. Because you said they didnt build the nest. Because its what they usually do before they mate to lay. Ask the guy out from whom you got them to confirm weather its a breeding pair or not?

Some young hens (first timers especially) lay only a single egg which may not be a fertile one. Have you seen them mating regularly?
As I suggested you before that don't take the first egg out without replacing it with a fake one,,, This may have her thinking that its not a safe place to lay...!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think that is what happened. You should have left it alone. You can't mess with the eggs or they will often abandon them. If you had to take it, then it should have been replaced with a fake, as Brocky has said.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Iveman99 said:


> Egg laid outside of nest. Help!
> 
> Instead of laying her egg in the bowl I gave her she laid it on the floor of her nest box on top of some straw. Should I move the egg into the bowl or leave it as is? I'd like for her to lay her other egg in the bowl.* Also is it bad to handle the eggs? Will she reject them? How long can the eggs hold out without the hen sitting on them?*


Fancy/domestic pigeons don't mind their owners handing their eggs. Pigeons won't abandon'em. Eggs can be picked up to clean the nestbox if needed. But eggs shouldn't be picked up and taken away for long from parents, only for short periods instead. Always be careful while handing them as those small little white things could get cracked. They shouldn't be shaken as embryo could die,even a sudden jerk can also kill an embryo.
Newly laid eggs, if incubation has not started at all, would hold good for 3-5 days at room temperature.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

This is what I do if they lay outside a nest bowl. Other than candling the eggs, I always let them alone until they hatch. Then on the 5th or 6th day when I band the baby birds, I then take the material used for the nest and put it and the squabs in a nest bowl. Problem solved. I have never had any abandonments, yet I should say....


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

I just had the same thing happen to me. She laid her eggs right next to the bowl and when she laid the second one I put them both in the bowl and she is now sitting on them in the bowl. I dont know if this will work for you but it seems to have worked for me.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes it will, but sometimes if you move the eggs, they will abandon them. What's the big deal about a bowl? If they prefer not to use it, why does it matter so much?


----------



## Iveman99 (Dec 30, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> What's the big deal about a bowl? If they prefer not to use it, why does it matter so much?


I have a wire floor so if they build a nest on it the straw will just fall through the holes and come undone


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Iveman99 said:


> I have a wire floor so if they build a nest on it the straw will just fall through the holes and come undone


you can maybe put a felt liner that they use for in the bowls and put it directly on the wire. Will keep the nesting material above the wire and will still give the flat surface they seem to prefer. You can also put down a piece of cardboard - same principle.

And the cardboard/felt doesn't have to cover the entire wire. They might take to it rather than the bowl and stick to one area of the nest box


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good idea, but I would use plywood maybe, rather than cardboard, as it is very slick. Not good for a nesting site, as it could cause splayed leg.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Good idea, but I would use plywood maybe, rather than cardboard, as it is very slick. Not good for a nesting site, as it could cause splayed leg.


True, didn't think of that. 

Though you could also cut up the surface of the cardboard to add texture or basically use any material convenient as long as its not toxic, they can't get caught in it (threads etc) and it has enough grip for the babies


----------

